# male betta in with mollies???



## fishyluvr (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi. I know that people have success with bettas living in community tanks, and I'm interested in putting one in with a small community of mollies.

I have a 20 gallon tank, currently housing a small clown pleco, small pitbull pleco, and a few ghost shrimp. I havent gotten the mollies yet, though plan to get 3-5 of them, and of course would like to put a beautiful male betta in the mix.

I am wondering if bettas bother mollies, or if the mollies would nip his fins? Anyone try this yet?

Thanks for your thoughts! :betta:


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have mollies and platies with my betta and have a hillstream loache in my tank they get along just fine..*cool-dude


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It depends on the betta some have mean personalities and won't tolerate any other fish, others are quite laid back. Fin nippers won't work with bettas either cus they are too slow and tempting a target.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed.The betta can get along just fine with the mollies,or he could try to kill them.

It just depends on the betta.My suggestion,is to have a seperate tank ready for the betta just in case he decides not to act civil.


----------



## fishyluvr (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for ideas. I will consider getting one and do have a backup 1.5 gallon for him. A while back I had a female betta in with tropical community tank and she ended up being too agressive. So now she has her own tank, I named her "Maddie" due to her agression. 

Thanks again!


----------

